# DIY B&W film and print developing



## Rob (Sep 20, 2005)

Has anyone actually create a guide to DIY film processing for beginners? I couldn't see one here and I reckon it would make a good sticky.

Rob


----------



## terri (Sep 20, 2005)

You know, we're sort of working on that.  We've been kicking the tires on a few ideas of getting "basic" stuff out there. 

No disagreement; it's a great idea and one we hope would be very useful. :thumbup:


----------



## loopy (Sep 20, 2005)

I can post mine... I just started doing my own film a couple months ago, and have a set of instructions written down.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 20, 2005)

I've got the manual I wrote for my Photography students if you like. It's illustrated and everything


----------



## nealjpage (Sep 20, 2005)

There seem to be a lot of sources on the net.  I'd just do a google search.


----------



## Rob (Sep 21, 2005)

There's lots of stuff on the net and in books, but all the books I've got are really old and I'm not sure the products they recommend still exist.

Your manual sounds good Hertz, I like things simple with pictures!!

Rob


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 21, 2005)

1)  Turn off the light.
2)  Reel it.
3)  Wet it.
4)  Soup it.
5)  Shake it.
6)  Stop it.
7)  Fix it.
8)  Wash it.
9)  Dry it.
10)  Print it.

There you go; in ten easy steps.


----------



## ferny (Sep 21, 2005)

But how will you know if it's all worked unless you turn the lights back on?


----------



## terri (Sep 21, 2005)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> 1) Turn off the light.
> 2) Reel it.
> 3) Wet it.
> 4) Soup it.
> ...


 I'm thinking of the step by step sheet I got just last year from my photography school. It's more along the lines of this. I'll dig it out and see what we can come up with. 

Keeping the basic steps in order is fine to get someone started. When folks wants specifics, that's what the DR forum is here for, with our knowledgable members and wide experience. I don't want a textbook stickied up there.  Where's the fun in that?


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 21, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> But how will you know if it's all worked unless you turn the lights back on?



I knew I forgot something!


----------



## Rob (Sep 22, 2005)

That just made me think of the elephant/giraffe/fridge joke!


----------



## terri (Sep 22, 2005)

robhesketh said:
			
		

> That just made me think of the elephant/giraffe/fridge joke!


 How gauche to mention a joke and not tell it. :x 

Is it that bad?


----------



## Patrick (Sep 22, 2005)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> 1) Turn off the light.
> 2) Reel it.
> 3) Wet it.
> 4) Soup it.
> ...


 
:lmao:


----------



## Rob (Sep 23, 2005)

How do you get an elephant into the fridge?
1. Open door.
2. Insert elephant.
3. Close door.

How do you get a giraffe into the fridge?
1. Open door.
2. Remove elephant.
3. Insert giraffe.
4. Close door.

How do you know there are *two* elephants in your fridge?
The door won't close.

How do you know there are *three* elephants in your fridge?
There'll be one waiting outside in the Mini.

How can you tell that an elephant has been in your fridge?
By the footprints in the butter.


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 23, 2005)

While the basic procedures and materials listed in most books and classes are mostly the same, there are usually small differences and different techniques from book to book, instructor to instructor.  When a person goes to the trouble to pick up a book, or take a class, check out one (or several) of the thousands of 'how-to develop BW film' websites (check your film manufacturer's site first) or post a question here they learn about different paths through the darkroom.  

How about a 'how I develop film' sticky thread where anyone can post how they like to  go about it.  Hertz could post some or all of his stuff there.  I'd love to read about the materials and techniques other folks are using/have used.  

I think that the TPF Darkroom Snobs Print Exchange #1 post can be unstickied.  

There should also be a "Big list of stuff you need to start a darkroom" or maybe "what's in my darkroom" sticky post where people can list what they use, and/or what is needed to start a darkroom.


----------



## Rob (Sep 23, 2005)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> How about a 'how I develop film' sticky thread where anyone can post how they like to go about it. Hertz could post some or all of his stuff there. I'd love to read about the materials and techniques other folks are using/have used.
> 
> There should also be a "Big list of stuff you need to start a darkroom" or maybe "what's in my darkroom" sticky post where people can list what they use, and/or what is needed to start a darkroom.



I definitely agree with both of these points as we all have our methods that work and our experiences that don't. I've just bought a Yashica Mat 124G and decided that I'm going to develop my own negatives instead of getting the lab to do them, as it takes a day and I usually don't need the prints. 

It's been over ten years since I was last in the darkroom and I've forgotten everything!


----------



## terri (Sep 23, 2005)

robhesketh said:
			
		

> How do you get an elephant into the fridge?
> 1. Open door.
> 2. Insert elephant.
> 3. Close door.
> ...


  riiiiight....


----------



## terri (Sep 23, 2005)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> While the basic procedures and materials listed in most books and classes are mostly the same, there are usually small differences and different techniques from book to book, instructor to instructor. When a person goes to the trouble to pick up a book, or take a class, check out one (or several) of the thousands of 'how-to develop BW film' websites (check your film manufacturer's site first) or post a question here they learn about different paths through the darkroom.
> 
> How about a 'how I develop film' sticky thread where anyone can post how they like to go about it. Hertz could post some or all of his stuff there. I'd love to read about the materials and techniques other folks are using/have used.
> 
> ...


 Done. How careless of me. :blushing: I'll get after the second one after a few more days. 

I like these ideas. :thumbup: I'm on it.


----------

